# Price on getting a four wheeler snorkeled?



## MonsterOutty1000

Alright I was wanting to know whats the average price on getting a four wheeler snorkel I have a 2013 can am outlander btw I called custom atv of Shreveport and there price was $450 I was thinking its kinda high but idk never had one snorkeled by a shop


----------



## Polaris425

there are way to many do it yourself threads w/ lots of pictures here on this forum. There's absolutely NO reason to not do it yourself and save $400. That would buy a LOT of beer or bullets.


----------



## JPs300

I get 3/4 of that to do a G2. They're a P.I.T.A. to do right, far too many kits/companies end up cutting all kinds of the mounts/tabs/bracing and the plastics don't fit back on the machine right.


----------



## MonsterOutty1000

Alright well I want to know if anyone got there four wheeler snorkeled st custom atv of Shreveport and Stateline custom and if so how was they work?


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldnt trust a tricycle to SLC.


----------



## JPs300

Polaris425 said:


> I wouldnt trust a tricycle to SLC.


Myself either, not even a pre-assembled plastic play-school one......


----------



## Waddaman

I snorkeled a G2 outty all PVC no hose for $200 including parts.. i got jipped hard lol. If you can get the job done right for $300-$375 take it, its a lot of work and not easy..

That being said $450 is pretty steep, and i also wouldnt trust SLC. Id see if you can widdle down catvos to $400 or something.


----------



## lsu_mike

CATVOS snorkeled my teryx. They also guarantee them not to leak, in writing. Which, to date, they haven't. I've never had anything dealings with SLC so can't comment on them. But I have seen a few not happy post on different forums about them. 

Can't remember what it cost, I had some other things done at th same time also. 

For me, I just don't have the time or tools to do things like that.


----------



## rmax

local dealer quoted a friend 900.00 to do his 2013 outty


----------



## JPs300

The BRP kit is $350ish, but that's just the parts & the belt exh is a bit low still.


----------



## wideawakejake

do it yourself. i dont know maybe canam is more complicated than kawi , but even it it is thats what this site is for.....good old fashioned help and advice. and theres pics too!


----------



## whitesuspect

DIY..


----------



## JPs300

I just did another G2 the same method as the thread I posted on here, but with different risers. Probably my best job yet, I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Ryno

I did a set for around 80 bucks. It's nice because you can customize it any way you want.


----------



## ericr33914

here are the only decent pictures I have of the snorkels JP did for me. Well worth the $300 to do it.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

If you don't plan on doing a rad relocate kit I like the looks of the submarine snorkel kit. They are pricey but you don't have to try and fit three pipes under that little pod that is packed full enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

